# What else do you do on the internet besides this forum?



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

I like to be on the forums, I like to wander around the net, but lately, it's been the same websites. I want to try something new. Where do you go around the net besides Cube stuff?

My top Websites 
Google
Wikipedia
Speedsolving
FFR
Cubers Uncensored
Myspace
Youtube
Mixpod
Yahoo Answers 
Live Journal
Pandora.

What are some websites you like to hang around?


----------



## shicklegroober (Dec 8, 2009)

www.thedenvershop.com


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2009)

4chan: /b/ and /a/ (gratuitously.)
Animeseed.com
Facebook
Atheistforums.org
Errant Story
Encyclopedia Dramatica
Hulu
Onemanga
A whole bunch of "pasta" sites. (I waste toooo much time on these.)
MLIA

+ You know what else


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 4chan: /b/ and /a/ (gratuitously.)
> Animeseed.com
> Facebook
> Atheistforums.org
> ...



Oh, the Atheist forums are nice. =) 

You should check out Uncyclopedia


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> + You know what else



SPEEDSOLVING DOT COM!!!

PS: What do I win?


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > + You know what else
> ...



No, wrong answer. Lol.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.kongregate.com/
that is all


----------



## ianini (Dec 8, 2009)

www.nitrome.com

I'm addicted!


----------



## Weston (Dec 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 4chan: /b/ and /a/ (gratuitously.)
> Animeseed.com
> Facebook
> Atheistforums.org
> ...



Tee hee. Yes I do. I was about to list a bunch of "those" kinds of sites but i decided against it because that would end up very very bad.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 8, 2009)

Porn. Only porn.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



Please do explain.


----------



## Weston (Dec 8, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Porn. Only porn.



Prus 100


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://www.kongregate.com/
> that is all



Flash games ftw


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2009)

By the wink, i was hinting at Ethan's answer.


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> By the wink, i was hinting at Ethan's answer.



 I watch cubes take off their stickers. It's way better

[youtube] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0dLme6EEG3I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0dLme6EEG3I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

-Milehighspeedcubing yahoo group (3%)
-Thinkgeek (10%)
-Macworld
-xkcd (80%)
-a few other various forums (7%)

If speedsolving were included, it would be about 87%.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2009)

@V-te

._.


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 8, 2009)

Quake Live
Slashdot
ESReality
Wikipedia
Quake Live
utoob
snoxd
Quake Live forums
Break


----------



## LNZ (Dec 8, 2009)

I do lots of internet research into various subjects.

Plus visit the following sites too:

Unmannedspaceflight forums
Australian Idol forums
Channel 10 (Australia) TV forums
Pogo (An EA games site)
Ninemsn Australia
Google
Youtube
Ebay
The Cassini (mission to Saturn) official web site
ACMA (Australia) web site
Young Media Australia web site
Parent's Jury (Australia) website
This site
Twisty Puzzles web site
Messenger (mission to Mercury) web site
New Horizons (mission to dwarf planet Pluto) web site (Pluto has been a dwarf planet since August 24, 2006)
The Planetary Society blog


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

LNZ said:


> New Horizons (mission to dwarf planet Pluto) web site (Pluto has been a dwarf planet since August 24, 2006)



Neil deGrasse Tyson FTW.


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

LNZ said:


> New Horizons (mission to dwarf planet Pluto) web site (Pluto has been a dwarf planet since August 24, 2006)




Pluto forever! I believe what I was raised with!


----------



## Lofty (Dec 8, 2009)

Facebook
Youtube
Pandora
Gmail
DesiringGod
AIM/Skype
YellowBridge (I do a lot of Chinese hw)


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 4chan: /b/ and /a/ (gratuitously.)
> Animeseed.com
> Facebook
> Atheistforums.org
> ...



YOU WATCH PORNOGRAPHIC VIDEOS.

Oh yeah, my sites.

Here
Youtube
QQtimer
WCA
Facebook
www.pokemonepisode.org - winsite


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

My Sites:

Here,
Bungie.net,
Youtube,
WCA,
alg.garron.us,
Dan Ball Powder (google it)
4chan, mainly /b/ or /w/ (But I have been B& ;__
GOOGLE!!!1


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> Quake Live
> Slashdot
> ESReality
> Wikipedia
> ...



YAY!!! I play Quake Live too!!!!!!!

Online games (I agree with ianini, Nitrome FTW), plus some other random games that my friend shows me.

Youtube, and thats pretty much all.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://www.kongregate.com/
> that is all



You mean http://www.kongregate.com/games/Jiggmin/platform-racing-2


Cracked.com is the shiznit
wimp.com


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 8, 2009)

Most visited sites:

Youtube
UG (guitar forum w/tabs)
Facebook
Skaterscafe (skateboard forum, I don't skate anymore but I like the community so I stick around, haha.)
Pianofiles (sheet music trading)
eBay
Craigslist
Lastfm
Emails: Yahoo, AOL, MSN, & Google. (why the crap do I have so many emails? I'm not sure.)

Other than that, I do a lot of random searching for music stuff. Downloading, learning theory, finding bands, reading/watching tutorials and lessons, finding sheet music/tabs, etc... I'm a huge music junkie.


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 8, 2009)

here
youtube
rubikku.ning.com (Indonesian cubing community)
facebook
cubemania

umm.. that's all...


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

*Animefreak.tv (I think I'm addicted to anime)
*Google
*You-tube
*Myspace
*Yahoo mail
*Tofugu blog

That's about it.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 8, 2009)

/b/
/b/
/b/
/b/
/b/
...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

facebook. a lot.
#
YouTube
CollegeHumor
CollegeBoard
http://www.ucopenaccess.org/course/view.php?id=73
khanacademy.org
WCA
Wikipedia
SpeedSolving
Google
AIM-very little
UltimateGuitar
xkcd
LinuxMintForums, UbuntuForums
various python forums
HackForums
cvschools.org
twitter
thepiratebay
qqtimer. I'm on a lot

I think that's a pretty comprehensive list.


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2009)

Youtube
Thinkgeek (Fastest shipping EVER!)
Pointlesssites
Owenlennon.com
Twistypuzzles.com

I also waste time on the dan ball powder game.


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

Owen said:


> I also waste time on the dan ball powder game.



W00t!!!!!!!
I totally forgot to add that!!


----------



## pjk (Dec 8, 2009)

Aside from cubing, another hobby of mine is internet marketing and web design. I have been doing internet advertising for around 4 years, and web design for around 9. Much of my time on the internet is spent in launching ad campaigns, and building pages that correspond to those campaigns. I find it very interesting, and it is also very rewarding.

I am actually in the process of building an advertising company right now, which I plan to "officially" create when I get back to the US.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 8, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Porn. Only porn.



+1


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2009)

the only site I visit worthy of note is:

http://picturesforsadchildren.com/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.kongregate.com/
> ...



yes I meant that.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 8, 2009)

chatting (MSN, ICQ, Skype, IRC)
facebooking
stumbling (stumbleupon.com)
sometimes digg.com
+ a bit of youtube and xkcd

that's it, basically


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 8, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> You mean http://www.kongregate.com/games/Jiggmin/platform-racing-2



That's pretty cool.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 8, 2009)

facebook (games )
www.jayisgames.com
youtube (usually videos of people with crazy good but weird talents)
#rubik
google (for work and stuff :|) 
digg
general newspaper websites
www.surfthechannel.com
4od
iplayer


----------

